
Kinematics Bodice - mpguerra
http://n-e-r-v-o-u-s.com/blog/?p=4780
======
plg
so when am I going to be able to walk into a shop, go into a change room,
strip to my underwear, and get a 3D laser scan of my body, that then gets used
by clothing companies X Y and Z (of my choosing) to custom-cut clothing that
fits me precisely?

It's not that the technology doesn't exist yet, it does.

Is the bottleneck at the factories? Too expensive to incorporate/replace
existing mass production equipment?

Whoever jumps first, is going to have a huge 1st mover advantage.

~~~
gbaygon
Who would own the data? let's say that your body measures and proportions gets
linked to your credit card number, this data could be used to target
advertising to you in websites where you have used the same credit card.

If you are overweight it could show ads of gyms/treatments/diet-food; not that
there is anything wrong with that, BUT think about the new industry that opens
up for penis enlargenment spammers.

Living the joke behind, I think is worth to think about the implications
if/when something like this gets implemented.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _If you are overweight it could show ads of gyms /treatments/diet-food;_

I have a feeling that the data would be more likely to be peddled to
McDonald's than 24 Hour Fitness.

~~~
nooneelse
When will I be able to pay Google and other ad-sources to weight the targeting
algorithms toward the virtues I want, not just the virtues and vices others
can profit from? When are my ethics going to be allowed a seat at the
negotiating table for purchases of my attention?

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _When will I be able to pay Google and other ad-sources..._

When you have enough money to pay them more than the brands and retailers who
are buying their ad services.

~~~
nooneelse
What is the going CPM rate for an extremely low CTR user base these days?
Between what little I know of that and my browsing rate, seems to me like I
could set a purchasing limit of $100/year for bidding on my own eyes, probably
win enough to almost never see anything but my own small/short "be a good
person" reminder/ad on any of the Google ad networks that do CPM bidding, and
still not hit the limit each year.

------
knodi123
Wonder how comfortable this is? If it's designed to go up against the skin,
then I imagine sprue marks (or whatever the 3d printing equivalent is), and
material texture, would be a BFD.

PS, kudos to the designer for being willing to model something so revealing.

~~~
TophWells
The 3D printed stuff I've handled had a very unpleasant grain - rather like
rough wood. I could feel the sub-millimeter layers that it was built up in,
and they're not quite perfectly lined up. I don't know how difficult it is to
3D print stuff that feels pleasantly smooth.

------
j_s
I think the key points they're making with this press release are:

    
    
      * design was printed in a flattened form
      * wearable straight out of the printer
      * no pieces were manually assembled and no fasteners were added
    

Not necessarily that this is something commercially viable.

------
prawn
Would there be a future in somehow 3D-printing body armour that was
lightweight and manoeuvrable using plates or links like the plate mail and
chain mail of the past?

~~~
fennecfoxen
Past armor used plates and links because the threats were arrows and swords
and spears and junk. Today's primary threats are bullets, and I believe they
have more luck stopping those with sheets of flexible, fibrous materials.
Current 3D printing technology cannot create those.

I doubt that older designs would help with losing a leg to a roadside bomb,
either, but someone more qualified than I am would be in order to answer this.

~~~
falcolas
I've heard of "dragon" armor being used - basically scale-mail type armor made
of ceramic disks, incorporated into kevlar outfits.

Seems like something where advances in 3d printing in different materials
would benefit.

~~~
pmahoney
Ceramics can be 3D-printed [1]. The printed product is a paste of ceramic
powder + binder that must be sintered (heated so the organic binder burns away
and the ceramic particles fuse together into a strong, dense body). The as-
printed part shrinks a bit during sintering, so you've got to account for that
as well.

[1] [http://robocasting.net/index.html](http://robocasting.net/index.html)

~~~
Scaevolus
Are there any connective materials that could withstand the sintering process?

~~~
pmahoney
It's been a while since I was in that field...

Typical sintering temperatures are around 1000 to 1300 degC. Usually about 2/3
the melting point of the ceramic; enough to promote ionic motion leading to
fusing of the powder in a reasonable amount of time (one-two hours for my lab-
sized samples).

Various techniques for lowering the sintering temperature are:

\- Increase the sintering time. The time required to achieve a given density
(say, 95%) increases somewhat rapidly as you decrease the temperature

\- Add a glass to the ceramic powder. The glass melts and essentially
lubricates things so there is sufficient motion at lower temperature.

\- Start with finer ceramic powder. This has higher surface area for a given
amount, which is an energetically unfavorable state (the fused state has lower
surface energy and is thus more favorable).

\- Apply pressure while sintering [3]

\- Live with less density. Pottery needn't be 95+% dense. Clay (or playdough)
can be useful for some situations (not bullet-proof vest I imagine) if just
let to air dry.

\- Other clever things I don't know about.

I know there are metallic substances that can survive sintering processes, as
in multi-layer ceramic capacitors, where a sandwich of
ceramic/electrode/ceramic/electrode is sintered, but these tend to be the
expensive metals that don't react with oxygen [1].

The polymer with the highest melting point I know of is Kapton [2], melting
around 400 degC, which is quite a way from the 800 or so degC you might see
after adding glass to your ceramic powder...

All that said, most ceramics are not that tough in that they shatter when
impacted. If you must 3D print bullet-proof armor, and are sure you can't
print some kind of Kevlar-reinforced thing, then I'm not really sure what the
best option is.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceramic_capacitor#Multi-
layer_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceramic_capacitor#Multi-
layer_ceramic_capacitors_.28MLCC.29)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapton](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapton)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_isostatic_pressing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_isostatic_pressing)

------
plg
looks ... great??? umm sorry but I know I'm not a fashionista but does this
look attractive to anyone?

~~~
sp332
Yeah, it's not bad. Are you put off by the little flare at the bottom?
Remember a "bodice" has different constraints than something designed to be
worn on the outside.

~~~
plg
ah that's what I was missing. it goes under clothes

~~~
jksmith
I think it looks just fine on the model as it is.

